

Fractal Social Bookmarking Beta - FractalStan
http://www.micelll.com

======
FractalStan
Using fractals, this social bookmarking tool tries to encourage users to bring
the best resources on given subjects, socially, into an optimally condensed
space, thus avoiding the tendency for the quality of content to become more
spread out over the internet as the internet gets bigger and the best
resources become harder to find. A subject is chosen for a page or 'celll',
then branches grow out and branches of those grow out, but at no point are
more than a fixed number of branches allowed to come out from any given point.
This has the advantage of encouraging users to replace superseded resources
and keep the best resources in the a space that doesn't grow. Visiting users
are also able to post comments or suggestions for better links as each page
has its own built in forum. Using this fractal design up to 256 links can be
added in category and subcategory circles on a fixed screen that avoids the
need for scrolling and allows users to find things spatially with practice.
This opens up the chance of having these menus becoming part of interfaces
with alternative control mechanisms, such as wired gloves or motion capture,
with a 'safe-cracking' like motion with pinching and unpinching going in and
out the interface and the resultant links. Because each page has a unique link
pages can be linked together, thus making a fractal of potentially infinite
depth as users link pages of theirs together and cellls of those who have
created resources they rate highly, in a social menu system. Pages can be
voted on, positively or negatively and this feeds the search on the site,
which is limited currently due to the early stage nature of it. There are
however there are raking tables which show the top rated cellls if users want
to find the best resources that way. Free to use, was originally going to be
ad funded, but decided to give it away for free. None of my friend have
internet to I could do with some beta testers. I hope to create a site where
the best experts on subjects, as voted by users, collate the most condensed
and organised collections of resources, that are open to debate can be create,
and can be also be organised themselves by rated expert organisers in a giant
fractal of the state of the art internet resources made assessable with the
least physical effort in a social fractal menu of limitless depth and
dimensionality.

------
FractalStan
on AWS free tier, so it can be a bit slow to start up but runs fairly fast
after that

